# Apache 2 Test Page Powered by centos..what is it and how do i remove it?



## Lord Howithurtz (Oct 13, 2009)

i'm suffering from a networking problem caused by some malware and i can't resolve it and was hoping someone here with more than my thimble full of networking knowledge could help.
Last week i open up my browser to surf the internet and i get an apache server test page powered by centos. i know i did not download the software, even though i have a home server i do not host a webpage so i would have no need to use the software. Before this happened i had never heard of centos or apche. Then i think MALWARE! i run a scan with malwarebytes program, it finds 9 infections and i delete them, restart and i still get the apache test page. i then run avg free, it finds no problems, i then run ad-aware and it finds no problems and one more....i run microsoft security essentials and it finds no problems. i get out my laptop and it works fine so it wasn't an isp problem, i then look into centos and apache and find they are legitimate. i go to centos's forums and post my query about this apche test page and one person replies with some help ideas. Uninstalling and reinstalling firefox and ie, installing spybot seek and destroy and one person mentioned something about my tcp/ip stack possibly needing repairing.


What i've done so far:
uninstalled and reinstalled firefox
tried to install spybot s&d but i get a 404 error because the program needs to connect to a webpage to install
did some research for repairing tcp/ip found some links and followed the instructions for reinstalling (http://superuser.com/questions/30995/how-to-reinstall-the-tcp-ip-protocol-driver-on-windows-7)

Some things i've noticed:
i can still send and receive emails
vuze still send/receives files (yes this is where the problem came from and i'm learning the hard way and i'm cutting myself off)
my desktop gadgets don't connect
occasionally when i try to go to a website i don't get the apache test page but a 404 error that the requested url was not found on this server. Underneath that...Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.mozilla.com Port 80
Searching my folders and files there is no reference to centos at all and searching apache i get an en-us.dic file that's about 5000+ characters long.

i'm using an acer am5620 win 7 64bit. i hope this in the correct forum. Four programs couldn't find any malicious software on my system, so i'm hoping that it is in fact a network problem.
Thanks for any and all help...again.


----------

